# klitoris



## littledogboy

Když už se tu probírala celá řada  výrazů, zajímalo by mě: existují v češtině nějaké slangové výrazy pro klitoris?


----------



## bibax

pošťák


----------



## Garin

Ouředníkův "Šmírbuch jazyka českého" uvádí tyto výrazy:
frajtr, fórec, haptáček, lechtáček, šimrák, řehtačka, šidítko, brnkadlo, rundidlo, předběžník, vasrák, nejtek, amerikán, tatar, čert, poštovní doručovatel, pošťák, pochcánek...
já bych ještě dodal "pešek"


----------



## littledogboy

Potěšili jste mě, pánové. Mr. Bibax: pochechtával jsem se tomu asi 10 minut... Mr. Garin: to je nadílka, to je pěkné, to je materiálu.

Pro zajímavost, lechtáček... polské łechtaczka...


----------

